# Medical coverage for first month



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

I'm moving to Alberta in April, and before the Alberta Medical Plan kicks in I plan to pick up private medical insurance. I put in a search for Blue Cross and the website Visitors to Canada Travel Medical Insurance, Free Online Quotes, Compare, Direct Buy came up. 

Now is this a broker who is going to provide better deals than going through blue cross canada (their website crashes) or is this a bogus website catching poor fools like me searching for medical coverage?

Cheers Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the Alberta Blue Cross website.

https://www.ab.bluecross.ca/


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Many thanks*

Many thanks Auld Yin



Auld Yin said:


> This is the Alberta Blue Cross website.
> 
> https://www.ab.bluecross.ca/


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

I used my UK insurance cover for the first 3 months until the Alberta Health Care kicked in - it is cheaper!


----------

